# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Si mund ta gjej temen nese del nje mesazh i tille?

## Xhemis

Rastesisht kerkova per nje teme tema nuk gjendej dhe dilte tabela e meposhteme



Si mund ta gjej temen ne fjale ?Ka arkive tforumi per temat e vjetra?

----------


## Neteorm

Per ke teme behet fjale, ndoshta te ndihmoj?

----------


## Deni_Boy

> Rastesisht kerkova per nje teme tema nuk gjendej dhe dilte tabela e meposhteme
> 
> 
> 
> Si mund ta gjej temen ne fjale ?Ka arkive tforumi per temat e vjetra?


Nqs te del ajo tabel do te thote qe tema eshte fshire komplet nga forumi, dmth nuk egziston as ne database.

----------

